# Green Tree Frog's



## Reptiles101 (Sep 25, 2013)

One of my mates are coming down to Melbourne next month and he's offered to give me his green tree frog, which I'm very interested in, but I've got a couple of question's about caring for one.

(1). What is an appropriate sized enclosure for one or two?
(2). What kind of heating/lighting do they need?


----------



## Grogshla (Sep 25, 2013)

i think u might need a seperate license for those.
Also depending on the size id say a good 45x45x60h would be suffice.
Not too sure on the heating


----------



## Reptiles101 (Sep 25, 2013)

Oh didn't know that, thanks Grogshla


----------



## steampunk (Sep 25, 2013)

You also need UV lighting and the temperature can't drop below 9 C consecutively.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Reptiles101 (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm going for an Exo Terra Terrarium because I love the look of them and I've already got one for my Thick-Tailed Gecko.
Would a 45x45x45 suit one or two? What wattage Uv do I need? and what kind of heat lamp do I need?

Also he's a White Tipped Tree Frog if that makes a difference


----------



## Bananapeel (Sep 25, 2013)

You're in Vic so you don't need a separate licence mate. May be different elsewhere but Vic have the wildlife licence, covers amphibians. Also pretty sure GTF's are on basic too.

Sorry just read your last post, White lips or Giant tree frogs are also basic licence in Vic. Just remember Green tree frogs get to about 10ish cm or so where as white lips can be 14cm sometimes bigger. Not sure what what size you'd need, hopefully someone with more knowledge could help you out there.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Sep 25, 2013)

Reptiles101 said:


> I'm going for an Exo Terra Terrarium because I love the look of them and I've already got one for my Thick-Tailed Gecko.
> Would a 45x45x45 suit one or two? What wattage Uv do I need? and what kind of heat lamp do I need?
> 
> Also he's a White Tipped Tree Frog if that makes a difference



I would be going a 60x45x60 for the bigger species of frogs, even my red eyed tree frogs are pushing a 45x45x60 and they are only a smaller species.


Rick


----------



## Bananapeel (Sep 25, 2013)

Rogue5861 said:


> I would be going a 60x45x60 for the bigger species of frogs, even my red eyed tree frogs are pushing a 45x45x60 and they are only a smaller species.
> 
> 
> Rick



How many red eyes do you have in a 45x45x60 if I may ask?


----------



## Rogue5861 (Sep 25, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> How many red eyes do you have in a 45x45x60 if I may ask?



Currently have 4, not quite full size yet though. I feel you could keep them in smaller but dont really think it is fair on them, they are reasonably active animals and enjoy being able to get around.


Rick


----------



## Bananapeel (Sep 25, 2013)

Yeah fair enough. More space the better.


----------



## Jazzz (Sep 26, 2013)

i have my gtf in a 4ft by 4ft by 2ft enclosure. I have 6 but i wouldnt keep gtf in anything smaller then 3ft by 1.5ft by 1.5ft for adults, theyre very active in the warmer months and love to climb and jump around. 

Im in QLd so cant help with licensing questions unfortunately but they should be kept at around 25 degrees, no warmer. You can get a small water heater, if your having a semi aquatic enclosure or a caged heat light in combination with a 5% UV.


----------

